# Best public land for cougars?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Any suggestions, thought i'd put in. Never done the hunt but i'd like to.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Provo.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL, thanks broseph.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Downtown Salt Lake or Wendover on Deer Hunt weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Provo.


I hear the heard is really struggling right now. :lol:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

But in actually come on. If I were to put in, where would I want to put in for?? What areas are supposedly the goods.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Al Hansen said:


> Downtown Salt Lake or Wendover on Deer Hunt weekend. :mrgreen:


Thats exactly the spots :lol: :lol: 
All serious anywhere, i would start by finding a houndsman and what area they prefer. 
Unless you have dogs I beleive anyone produces cats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There are only two really good units left in the state,,,

Southwest Manti, 9 points to even have a chance at a bonus permit.

And Wasatch West,,,,were you will need 8 points to have a realistic chance of a permit.

Other medium type units would be Monroe, Vernon, or Beaver,,,IF you draw the early LE tag.
These would take about 7 points to have a decent chance of drawing..


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Great post, thanks for the info.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Goof, I'm not sure the manti is even that good. Although that is the tag I will draw some day. I wish you was right about 9 points. Thats how many I have and I figure I still might be 3 years before I have a chance.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

9 points should be the top ( bonus point) pool this year....

And an increase in tags,,,,,,,,

If your in there with 9 points, You should have about a 1 in 3 chance...
Cant ask for much better than that!

And your right , the Manti lion quality is falling fast, just like the rest of the state......

Harvest Objective ( kill every cat on the mountain) is taking its toll state wide.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Goof, I hope your right. Looking at the odds I figure there will be about 8 that have 10 points for this draw. The odds that we are seeing aren't from last years draw right?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/cougar/pdf/10_ ... points.pdf

page 19,,,,,,,,,11 guys will carry to the 9 point (top) bonus tag pool in THIS upcoming draw.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't get your hopes too high. My father-in-law and brother-in-law both will also have 9 points for this draw. Tough odds, but you are getting closer!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopes too high?

Look through the odd link I posted,,,,

9 points is a guaranteed tag for EVERY UNIT in the state except SW Manti....

I put in for Wasatch West with 8 points,,,,,,I'm thinking 1 out of 3 chance there.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Hopes too high?
> 
> Look through the odd link I posted,,,,
> 
> ...


I was referring to that specific tag. Like I said, 50% is not a given (assuming they give out more than the 4 tags they gave out last year which I've heard they will) but you are still competing with 11 guys/gals and as I stated "you are getting closer".


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

They did increase tags this year for SW Manti,,,,,7 resident and 1 Non-res....

And this will be the last year this unit is any good as well..

With the new harvest objective plan, The SW manti cats are scheduled for
wipe out on March 5th...

A quota for the Wasatch/Manti managment area is set at 129 cats OR 39 females...
Either way every hounds men and outfitter will be there in March to clean it out....

I hope shooter and the judd in-laws get it drawn this year before points are useless.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I drew Wasatch west in 2009. It was a tough hunt, I went out 24 times and was able to put 2 cats in trees, I was looking for a big tom so I let both cats pass--looking back I should have killed one--they were not bad but with everyone telling me how great the unit was I passed. From talking to seasoned houndsmen I think that the Wasatch west unit has gone down hill from its past glory--at least that was the case for me, I hunted my butt of and failed to find a good Tom. They are there but I think few and far between. From talking to houndsmen I think that the management objective stuff has actually hurt the better units because of dishonest houndsmen--here is my unsubstantiated theory :shock: 

I think that guys will get out and run their dogs on a premium unit without a tag holder which is legal and they will tree a cat--which is legal--they see its a nice cat and they kill it--(illegal)--sneak it down to the road and as soon as you hit the highway you are home free, you can take the cat in and say it was killed on a harvest objective unit--Bam, you have a legal cat--taken illegally and very hard to prove otherwise. Basically the only way would be catching the guy bringing it down to the road. The guy can brag about the cat and can possess the cat, as long as he says it was killed in a harvest obj. unit he is golden--it's the perfect poachers scenario and I do believe it happens a lot--again totally unsubstantiated but what the heck is the internet for--dumbasses like me spreading rumors!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Airborn is spot on!

legitimate complaints dating back to the beginning of HO hunting....

But they fixed that coming in 2012,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just make the WHOLE state HO....

And set the harvest objective numbers HIGHer than the actual cat population..
problem solved, and the DWR (board) can claim they are trying to help the deer herds as well.


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I totally agree with goofy elk. I don't think it is worth devoting 500 to 1000 deer and elk to grow one large cat.


----------

